# Easy DIY Goat scratcher



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

UPDATE: The mat is over! It was fun while it lasted, but the fact that small pieces of the mat started disappearing and never showed up made me concerned whether the goats were actually eating it. Next mat will definitely be one made out of natural materials... Just thought I'd share the experience if anyone else considers this little project.

ops2:

The world's most popular door mat at the moment! Made out of a plastic door mat, duct tape and plastic tie straps. Even better if you have a wood wall and some






screws, I'd imagine.

Intense scratching accompanied by my 6 year old on drums. Just another afternoon in our backyard...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What a novel idea. The goat is certainly giving that noggin a real good scratch. Ahh, yes, that's it, right there.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good idea!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Awesome idea! I think I'm going to add one to my goat pen!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

How did you post the video to this thread? I can never figure out how to.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Great job on the scratcher for the goats. 
I am quite disappointed at the plastic plastic plastic. all if not most of it gets thrown out into landfills. It will not compost or breakdown in our future!!!


----------



## xjking (Mar 15, 2019)

This is a great idea and will be done in my goats pen this weekend, thank you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...my Annika would LOVE that. We'll have to rig one of those up this week!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

What a great hack! I showed my husband and he said he wants to get one for our goats now.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> How did you post the video to this thread? I can never figure out how to.


 I had to post the video to YouTube first, then I could link it with the little movie clip icon the you can see in the create post window.


----------



## Anna by the forest (May 20, 2018)

Island Milker said:


> Great job on the scratcher for the goats.
> I am quite disappointed at the plastic plastic plastic. all if not most of it gets thrown out into landfills. It will not compost or breakdown in our future!!!


 You know, you're quite right! I didn't think of that, I kind of used what I had, but unless coconut coir is bad for goats, those types of mats could also be an option. I'm sure there are lots of other great non-plastic options out there.


----------

